# plastic vs real wax cups



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Plastic cups are great for someone like me who tends to sometimes squeeze the cell too hard when removing from the cell bar(Klutz).The bees love them.I still dip my own ,but am using more and more plastic ones each year.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Try giving those plastic cups a coating of beeswax.

I get the wax hot. Put a handful of them in a strainer and swirl them around until they are the same temp as the hot wax. Remove them from the wax and keep swirling them above the pan to remove any excess. A very thin coating will result. Would this make the new textured cups reusable?

I used to dip thousands of wax cups and fastened them on grafting bars over the winter. I had a customer who insisted on the plastic cups and protectors as they were much easier to handle. I have used them since.

Sometimes a clover flow will disrupt queen rearing somewhat and the bees will web alot of the cells together even with a sheet of foundation available. Plastic cups, no problem. Wax cups, big problem. 

Just some thoughts 
Dennis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I was trying to get a thin coating of wax on my PermaComb by preheating it. I wonder if I could use your method of just leaving it in the wax until the PermaComb is hot enough to run off freely? Of course it is much larger and may take much longer, but it would be much simpler than having to preheat it.


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Wax cell cups to me are not natural, though for some I suppose it is good.

Wax foundation does not insulate nor conduct heat/cold like wax foundation. 

Wax cell cups still have to be proven to me they don't change the mixture of royal jelly and other growth factors for the queens. Also does the sound of the hive radiate the same between wax vs plastic.

I am just picky and if given a chance will choose clean wax (chemically that is).

Sincerely,

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello Dee, Ian and Everyone,

It's interesting to see others are thinking about the sound, temps, smells, etc. that could influence the development of the queen. I sure have wondered about those influences and the effects of a strange substance like plastic and its derivatives as well.

The best solution is not to interfer too much with a very intricate and complex process that we understand so little about.

Those aspects that we manipulate for our ease must surely have a cost yet we all do it for our convience if no detrimental effects are noticed or can be minimized.

Best Wishes
Dennis
Could there exist a "Matrix" for bees? :> )


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Dennis wrote:
Those aspects that we manipulate for our ease must surely have a cost yet we all do it for our convience if no detrimental effects are noticed or can be minimized.

Reply:
Yes, especially for the short haul. It took over 100 years to finally realize that bigger wasn't always better.

Plastics for queen rearing and foundation in general? For the short haul it helps with the contamination problem of wax due to all the various dopes used and then rotated and ending up mixed together in the wax. For in the short haul you can start with fresh new cups and foundation base and no dopes.

But the long haul? Heat/cold transfer? decomposing residues given off? Sound for communication or vibrations for communication that could/are different? Interferrence with smell? Inability of workers to change or modify size on emergency stored cells. 

You are right Dennis, many many things to think about and that we must for the long haul. Better to be cautious sometimes.

Sincerely,

Dee


----------

